# Meetings > Meeting μηνός >  Meeting Ν.Σμυρνης Δαφνης Ν.Κοσμου Αγ.Δημητριου και κοντινες

## ChoOSeN

Το meeting ειναι κανονισμενο για τις 6/11 στις 16.00 η ωρα, στο bauhaus cafe, Πλατεια Θ. Κολοκοτρωνη(Γνωστη ως Πλατεια Καλογηρων) (Σταθμος ΜΕΤΡΟ Δαφνης)


Φωτογραφιες με τον χαρτη (by google earth) εχουν επισυναπτει, για την εξυπηρετηση σας!!
*Σε περιπτωση που χαθειτε ριχτε ενα τηλεφωνο: 6939500244* 
Η Guest List ειναι διαμορφωμενη μεχρι στιγμης, ως εξης:


Guest List ως τωρα:


ChoOSeN
vegos
Neuromancer
alasondro
megis127
ice
alsafi
Θανάσης (Digenis)
Costas405450gr
tompap1
ifaistos
dsfak
Rallyeman
mezger
DiGi
kapapi
Pater_Familias
noiz
verano
belibem
dimkasta
katsaros_m
treloskostas
nvak
Cha0s
sinonick
fotis
NSilver

Οσοι αλλοι ενδιαφερεστε, μην διλιασετε!! Απλα ποσταρετε!!  ::   ::   :: 




Χάρτης με σωστο προσανατολισμο!! (Β-Ν,Δ-Α)

----------


## Neuromancer

εγώ μέσα είμαι  ::

----------


## ChoOSeN

Να τος ο πρωτος..  :: 
Σιγα σιγα θα γινουμε πολλοι!!! Αντε, μην ντρεπεστε!! Ποσταρετε!!  ::

----------


## ice

Μεσα

----------


## alasondro

Και εγώ μέσα ....
Δεν το κάνουμε και meeting Ηλιουπολης  ::   ::

----------


## Cha0s

Αφήστε τα meeting και βγάλτε κάνα λινκ ρε!  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## ice

> Αφήστε τα meeting και βγάλτε κάνα λινκ ρε!


Τρεχα βρε για το πιατο

----------


## Cha0s

Σήμερα λογικά θα σε σενιάρω  ::

----------


## ChoOSeN

Ετσιιιιιι!! Να μαζευτει κοσμος..  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Λοιπον.. η δικια μου προτιμιση για μερος και ωρα ομως δεν μου πατε αν σας αρεσει...

----------


## megis127

ναι και γω μεσα για αυτην την κυριακη 6/11 απογευματακι, ομως μπορω και θα ηθελα και νωριτερα αν γινεται γιατι τωρα μπηκα στο δικτυο και εχω ακομα πολλες αποριες

χρηστος

----------


## alasondro

> Λοιπον.. η δικια μου προτιμιση για μερος και ωρα ομως δεν μου πατε αν σας αρεσει...


Εγώ είμαι οκ!!

----------


## Neuromancer

δε βλέπω συμμετοχή λέω να βάλουμε και άλλες περιοχές  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## vegos

Επ, να 'μαι κι εγώ....  ::   ::   ::

----------


## ChoOSeN

Για να κανουμε μια σουμα, να δουμε συμμετοχες...

Εχουμε και λεμε..

ChoOSeN
vegos
Neuromancer
alasondro
megis127
ice
Ισως και ο tompap1..  :: 

Κανας αλλος που ψινεται να ερθει?

Η καφετερια οπου θα γινει το meet, λεγετε bauhaus. Ειναι μια καθως πρεπει καφετερια... Δεν μαζευει πολυ πιτσιρικαρια!! Αλλα ουτε και καπι.  ::   :: 
Τεσπα, επισυναπτω photos απο google earth! ^_^
Ελπιζω να σας κατατοπισουν!! Εαν οχι, PM me!  ::

----------


## vegos

> Κανας αλλος που ψινεται να ερθει?


Θα ενημερώσω και τον Θανάση (Digenis).
Ο Costas405450gr πιστεύω θα το διαβάσει ή θα του το πει ο Neuroς..




> Τεσπα, επισυναπτω photos απο google earth! ^_^


Βάλε καμιά photo από το μαγαζί χεχεχεχεχεχεχεχεχε

----------


## alsafi

Εκεί είχαμε κάνει και την προηγούμενη φορά meeting  ::   ::   ::   ::  
Μάλλον θα περάσω και εγώ  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## ChoOSeN

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από ChoOSeN
> 
> Κανας αλλος που ψινεται να ερθει?
> 
> 
> Θα ενημερώσω και τον Θανάση (Digenis).
> Ο Costas405450gr πιστεύω θα το διαβάσει ή θα του το πει ο Neuroς..
> 
> 
> ...


Αν μπορεσω θα βαλω!!  :: 
Anyway, κατα τις 15.00 ειναι καλα παιδια?? τι λετε?!  ::

----------


## ChoOSeN

Για να κανουμε μια σουμα, να δουμε συμμετοχες...

Εχουμε και λεμε..
Για το meeting της κυριακης 6/11 στο bauhaus, στη Δάφνη (Πλατεια Καλογήρων, ΜΕΤΡΟ)
ChoOSeN
vegos
Neuromancer
alasondro
megis127
ice
alsafi
Θανάσης (Digenis) 
Costas405450gr
tompap1

Κανας αλλος που ψινεται να ερθει?

Η καφετερια οπου θα γινει το meet, λεγετε bauhaus. Ειναι μια καθως πρεπει καφετερια... Δεν μαζευει πολυ πιτσιρικαρια!! Αλλα ουτε και καπι.  ::  

Photos στην 1η σελιδα!! ^_^
ΑΠΛΑ ΜΙΑ Υπενθυμιση για αυτους που βαριουντε να διαβασουν την 1η σελιδα!!!  ::

----------


## vegos

> Anyway, κατα τις 15.00 ειναι καλα παιδια?? τι λετε?!


Nwris. Akoma den exoyme faei!!!  ::  De to kanoyme 16:00 toylaxiston?

----------


## ChoOSeN

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από ChoOSeN
> 
> Anyway, κατα τις 15.00 ειναι καλα παιδια?? τι λετε?! 
> 
> 
> Nwris. Akoma den exoyme faei!!!  De to kanoyme 16:00 toylaxiston?


Οκ!!
Λοιπον!! Ανακαιφαλεωση!!

Στις 4, ολοι οσοι ποσταρατε να ειστε στο BauHaus γιατι αλλιως θα σας καταγγειλω εκπεμπετε σε παρανομη συχνοτητα!!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## tompap1

Μεσα και εγω...

----------


## ChoOSeN

> Μεσα και εγω...


Added to GUEST List..  ::

----------


## Neuromancer

μου αρέσει που φτιάχνεις και list !!!
XaXaXAXAx  ::   ::  
θα κάνουμε και προσκλητήριο???  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## ChoOSeN

> μου αρέσει που φτιάχνεις και list !!!
> XaXaXAXAx   
> θα κάνουμε και προσκλητήριο???


  ::   ::   ::   ::  
Εμα τι!! προχειρα πραγματα θα κανουμε?!

----------


## ice

εγω θελω να ερθει να με παρετε με λιμουζινα και να μου εχετε και προσωπικο μπατλερ !  ::   ::

----------


## Ifaistos

Α τσακις και πάενε ρε που θες μπάτλερ και λιμουζίνα 2 βήματα από το σπίτι σου...  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  
Εγώ κοτζάμ φεουδάρχης και θα έρθω με το δικό μου όχημα "ελεύθερου χρόνου" Cayen και όχι την υπηρεσιακή Ferrari... 
Άντε μην σου πω ότι θα πληρώσεις και το λογαριασμό.  ::   ::   ::  

Αααααααααααα και σταμάτα να ψεύδεσε με την υπογραφή σου....
ΔΕΝ είσαι πελάτης μου πλέον.... (έφυγες και ησύχασα)  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## dsfak

Άντε να μαζευόμαστε σιγά σιγά !!!!  ::  Εκτός απροόπτου 8α είμαι κι εγώ εκεί. Φρέντο γλυκό παρακαλώ !!!  ::

----------


## Rallyeman

Λεγω να περασω μιαν βολτα μιας και τυγχανει να διαδραματιζεται πλησιον της οικιας μου, (ή καλυτερα της περιοχης οπου διαμενω)... 

Φρεντο γλυκο παρακαλω απο τωρα (γιατι ως γνωστο ειχαμε φρεντο απο μωρα στο μικρο γαλατικο χωριο μου!!!)

Χ.

----------


## ChoOSeN

Λοιπον. ανανεωνουμε και παλι την λιστα για το meeting stis 6/11!! Στις 16.00 (ώρα) !!  :: 

ChoOSeN
vegos
Neuromancer
alasondro
megis127
ice
alsafi
Θανάσης (Digenis)
Costas405450gr
tompap1
ifaistos
dsfak
Rallyeman

----------


## mezger

Αυτο δεν το χανω, βαλε κι εμενα στη λιστα Choosen  :: 

ΥΓ: Ξεχασες να σημειωσεις το πιο σημαντικο στο χαρτη, τα σουπερ σιντριβανια  ::

----------


## ChoOSeN

Λοιπον. ανανεωνουμε και παλι την guest list  ::   ::  για το meeting stis 6/11!! Στις 16.00 (ώρα) !!

ChoOSeN
vegos
Neuromancer
alasondro
megis127
ice
alsafi
Θανάσης (Digenis)
Costas405450gr
tompap1
ifaistos
dsfak
Rallyeman
mezger
DiGi

Υπενθυμιζω: 6/11 στις 16.00 το μεσημερι, Πλατεια Θ.κολοκοτρωνη (Πλατεια Καλογηρων) (Μετρο Δαφνης) , Δάφνη, Στο BauHaus Cafe!! Ο χαρτης ειναι στην 1η σελιδα!!!

----------


## DiGi

Θα έρθω και εγώ  ::  (μια που θα είμαι στα μέρη σας)

----------


## ChoOSeN

> Θα έρθω και εγώ  (μια που θα είμαι στα μέρη σας)


Εαν και ειναι νοτιοπροαστιοτικο meeting, εισαι καλοδεχουμενος!  ::   ::  
Added to guest List!!  ::   ::

----------


## kapapi

Ειμαι και και γω μεσα. Εχω να παραδωσω σε πελατη ενα PC στον Γερακα. Εαν ξεμπλεξω γρηγορα θα ερθω.

----------


## Pater_Familias

τσ τσ τσ θέλετε να με παρασύρετε;  ::   ::  
Μέσα και γω.

----------


## Neuromancer

μήπως να το κάνουμε σε γήπεδο το meeting η αλλιώς να κλείσουμε τη καφετέρια να είναι prive γιατί προβλέπω μερικοί να κάθονται όρθιοι  ::

----------


## ChoOSeN

Pater_Familias!!! Μεγαλη μας τιμή να σας δεχτουμεεε!!!  :: 
Neuromancer, δεν παιζει prob! Η καφετερια ειναι αρκετα μεγαλη!!  :: 
Anyway, η GUEST List Αναβαθμιζετε για αλλη μια φορα και εχει ως εξης:
ChoOSeN
vegos
Neuromancer
alasondro
megis127
ice
alsafi
Θανάσης (Digenis)
Costas405450gr
tompap1
ifaistos
dsfak
Rallyeman
mezger
DiGi 
kapapi
Pater_Familias

 :: 
Αυτο θα 'ναι meeting!!! Αν το ξερα νωριτερα πως τα meet στην Δάφνη θα μαζευανε τοσο κοσμο δεν θα πηγαινα καθολου στα meet του Ν.Κόσμου!! Θα κανονιζα συνεχεια για Δάφνη!  ::   ::   ::  hehehe..!  :: 
Υ.Γ: *Για να μην χαθειτε, κοιταχτε 1η σελιδα 1ο ποστ!!! *

----------


## Ifaistos

> Θα έρθω και εγώ  (μια που θα είμαι στα μέρη σας)


Να και ο κατάσκοπος που θα έρθει από το Βορρά....  ::  
Βρήκαμε ποιος θα πληρώσει την λογαριασμό....  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## ChoOSeN

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από DiGi
> 
> Θα έρθω και εγώ  (μια που θα είμαι στα μέρη σας)
> 
> 
> Να και ο κατάσκοπος που θα έρθει από το Βορρά....  
> Βρήκαμε ποιος θα πληρώσει την λογαριασμό....



LoOL  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## DiGi

Το σίγουρο είναι ότι κάποιος θα πάρει γκαφρά.

----------


## ChoOSeN

> Το σίγουρο είναι ότι κάποιος θα πάρει γκαφρά.


Αυτο ειναι σιγουρο.. Η καφετερια και ο σερβιτορος ολο και κατι θα βγαλουν...  ::

----------


## Rallyeman

Προτεινω οσοι μπορουν να εθουν νωριτερα (πχ 3.00 - 3.30μμ) να ερθουν, ωστε να συζητησουμε το θεμα των νεων συνδεσεων, γιατι καποιοι (δυστυχως) πρεπει να φυγουν νωριτερα...

Χ.

----------


## Belibem

λογικά θα είμαι και εγώ

----------


## ice

OUGK

----------


## verano

Θα έρθω και εγώ!

Κατά τις 15:30 λοιπόν...

----------


## dimkasta

Θα προσπαθήσω και γω να έρθω

----------


## papashark

> Οσοι αλλοι ενδιαφερεστε, μην διλιασετε!! Απλα ποσταρετε!!


Άμα δεν είμαι σε ταράτσα την Κυριακή, θα περάσω και εγώ για να σε μαλώσω. Τους χάρτες τους βάζουν πάντα με τον Βορρά επάνω και όχι όπως να 'ναι,  ::

----------


## ChoOSeN

Αναβαθμιση της Guest List για πολλωστη φορα. Ειναι διαμορφωμενη μεχρι στιγμης, ως εξης:

ChoOSeN
vegos
Neuromancer
alasondro
megis127
ice
alsafi
Θανάσης (Digenis)
Costas405450gr
tompap1
ifaistos
dsfak
Rallyeman
mezger
DiGi
kapapi
Pater_Familias
papashark
verano
belibem
dimkasta
...

Πο ρε κοσμος...  ::   ::  

RallyeMan εγω θα ειμαι εκει απο τις 15.30, για οσους θελουν να ερθουν νωριτερα! Παντως η κανονικη ωρα του meet, ειναι 16.00...  :: 
Papashark, εβαλα σωστα προσανατολισμενο χαρτη, για να μην με μαλωσεις!!  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  

Υ.Γ: Για αυτους που βαριουντε να δουν ολο το τοπικ, και αυτους που μολις το πρωτοειδαν, απλα σας ενημερωνω οτι τα στοιχεια για το μερος (χαρτες κλπ..) Ειναι στην 1η σελιδα! 
Anyway, εχω βαλει και τηλεφωνο επικοινωνιας στο 1ο ποστ για οσους χαθουν στον δρομο!  ::   ::

----------


## katsaros_m

θα προσπαθησω να ερθω

----------


## treloskostas

Ελπίζω να βρώ και εγώ χρόνο για να έρθω στην παρέα σας... Τα λέμε και από κοντά παίδες!  ::

----------


## ChoOSeN

Guest List UPDATE!!
Για αλλη μια φορα..  :Stick Out Tongue: 

ChoOSeN
vegos
Neuromancer
alasondro
megis127
ice
alsafi
Θανάσης (Digenis)
Costas405450gr
tompap1
ifaistos
dsfak
Rallyeman
mezger
DiGi
kapapi
Pater_Familias
papashark
verano
belibem
dimkasta
katsaros_m
treloskostas

Βασικα δεν κανουμε το meeting σε κανα conference room κανενος PRESIDENT? Hilton?!  :: 
Αν ερθουν ολοι προβλεπω γαματο meeting!!  ::

----------


## alsafi

Επιτέλους θα επιστρέψω την κάρτα γραφικών στο DiGi  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## nvak

Θα δώσω και εγώ κάποια feeder και θα πάρω ένα dreambox  ::

----------


## dsfak

> Θα δώσω και εγώ κάποια feeder και θα πάρω ένα dreambox


Καλά που το ανέφερες !!! Έχω παραγγείλει ένα feeder έτοιμο από την ομαδική σου κατασκευή... Αν έχουν περισσέψει και μπορείς φέρε μου το 1 που σου παρήγγειλα. Sorry αλλά δουλεύω κάθε μέρα 9 - 9 το βράδυ και δεν έχω βρει χρόνο να περάσω από την λέσχη να το πάρω . Ευκαιρία λοιπόν αφού θα βρεθούμε να γνωριστούμε κιόλας !!! ( Δεν το επείγομαι άμεσα αλλά θα το ήθελα για κάτι δοκιμές που θέλω να κάνω )

Όσο για τον καφέ ... είπαμε φρέντο γλυκό !!!

----------


## alsafi

Α εγώ δεν παράγγειλα τίποτα
2 ποτήρια παρακαλώ  ::   ::   ::

----------


## ChoOSeN

> Θα δώσω και εγώ κάποια feeder και θα πάρω ένα dreambox


nvak, να σε addarw στην "guest list" ?  :: 

ChoOSeN
vegos
Neuromancer
alasondro
megis127
ice
alsafi
Θανάσης (Digenis)
Costas405450gr
tompap1
ifaistos
dsfak
Rallyeman
mezger
DiGi
kapapi
Pater_Familias
papashark
verano
belibem
dimkasta
katsaros_m
treloskostas
nvak

----------


## ChoOSeN

Έχει κανεις να μου φερει debian? και τα 7 cds?!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Cha0s

Τελικά μάλλον θα σκάσω και εγώ μύτη.

Dsfak οι δοκιμές σου έχουν απέναντι άκρο έτοιμο ενδιαφέρεσαι;  ::   ::

----------


## vegos

> Τελικά μάλλον θα σκάσω και εγώ μύτη.


[temporary out from hide list]

Άμα θυμηθείς, φέρε και τα σέα για να κάνω ένα scan που θέλω εντός των ημερών...
Thx

[/temporary out from hide list]

----------


## Cha0s

Λογικά θα σκάσω με τα εργαλεία ταρατσάδας γιατί προηγουμένως αν κατάλαβα καλά θα πάω με κόκι για ταρατσάδα  ::

----------


## ChoOSeN

Guest List ως τωρα:


ChoOSeN
vegos
Neuromancer
alasondro
megis127
ice
alsafi
Θανάσης (Digenis)
Costas405450gr
tompap1
ifaistos
dsfak
Rallyeman
mezger
DiGi
kapapi
Pater_Familias
papashark
verano
belibem
dimkasta
katsaros_m
treloskostas
nvak
Cha0s
sinonick

Υ.Γ: Μην ρωτησει κανεις που και ποτε γινεται το meet, Tα εχω πει 1.000.00 0 φορες!!  :: 
Γι αυτον τον λογο, αναφερω απλως οτι informations θα βρειτε στην 1η σελιδα, 1ο ποστ!!  ::

----------


## sinonick

εγώ δεν είμαι ιδιαίτερα κοντά... ούτε ο viper...
αλλά λέω αν μας αγαπάτε να περάσουμε κι εμείς μια βόλτα...

----------


## ChoOSeN

> εγώ δεν είμαι ιδιαίτερα κοντά... ούτε ο viper...
> αλλά λέω αν μας αγαπάτε να περάσουμε κι εμείς μια βόλτα...


Ολοι οι καλοι χωρατε!! Αγαπατε αλληλους ειπε και ο Χριστος!!  :: 
Αρα εισαι καλοδεχουμενος.. Κοβω να μας χρειαζετε conference room σε λιγο..  ::   ::

----------


## NSilver

Μάλλον θα έρθω και εγώ, μιας και είμαι γείτονας!!!

----------


## fotis

I am in !

----------


## ChoOSeN

Guest List ως τωρα:


ChoOSeN
vegos
Neuromancer
alasondro
megis127
ice
alsafi
Θανάσης (Digenis)
Costas405450gr
tompap1
ifaistos
dsfak
Rallyeman
mezger
DiGi
kapapi
Pater_Familias
papashark
verano
belibem
dimkasta
katsaros_m
treloskostas
nvak
Cha0s
sinonick
fotis
NSilver

Αν ερθουν και αλλοι, κοβω να τρωμε πορτα!!  ::   ::   ::   ::  
LOL..  ::  kidding!  ::

----------


## ChoOSeN

Οπως βλεπω, οσοι μαζευτηκαμε μαζευτηκαμε..  :: 
Δεν νομιζω να μπορουν αλλοι να ερθουν!! Anyway, σε οσους ποσταραν, να τους θυμισω οτι σε περιπτωση που χαθειτε, εχω αφησει εναν αριθμο (κινιτο) στην 1η σελιδα!! 1ο ποστ!  ::   ::

----------


## papashark

Μετά από πολύωρη ταρατσάδα, θα έχω σήμερα νέα πολύωρη ταρατσάδα, οπότε δεν με βλέπω.

Χαζέψτε κανα πιπίνι και για μένα  ::   ::

----------


## nOiz

εμένα δε με βάλατε ρε? Λογικά θα έρθω μαζί με Belibem.  ::

----------


## ChoOSeN

nOiz - Added
Papashark -removed

Μειναμε:

ChoOSeN
vegos
Neuromancer
alasondro
megis127
ice
alsafi
Θανάσης (Digenis)
Costas405450gr
tompap1
ifaistos
dsfak
Rallyeman
mezger
DiGi
kapapi
Pater_Familias
verano
belibem
dimkasta
katsaros_m
treloskostas
nvak
Cha0s
sinonick
fotis
NSilver 
noiz

----------


## ChoOSeN

Το meeting εγινε, μπορω να πω οτι ηρθαν παραπανω ατομα απο οτι περιμενα!!  :: 
Ηρθαν ατομα τα οποια ουτε καν ειχαν πει οτι θα ερθουν!! Anyway, μπραβο σε αυτους που ειπαν οτι θα ερθουν, και ηρθαν!!  ::

----------


## Cha0s

Δυστυχώς δεν μπόρεσα να έρθω...

Ανωτέρα βία (δουλεια και ο χθεσινός ο Γιάννης ο περπατητής  ::  )

----------


## ChoOSeN

> Δυστυχώς δεν μπόρεσα να έρθω...
> 
> Ανωτέρα βία (δουλεια και ο χθεσινός ο Γιάννης ο περπατητής  )


Ελα μορε.. Σιγα!!  ::  Δεν πειραζει!! Στο επομενο ισως μπορεσεις!!  ::   ::

----------


## nOiz

δεν είδα κανέναν να τραβάει photos όμως!  ::

----------


## vegos

> δεν είδα κανέναν να τραβάει photos όμως!


Τράβηξα μια photo εγώ τον Painter και μία ο Painter εμένα... ΧΕΧΕΧΕΧΕ

----------


## Cha0s

Τελικά τι συζητήσατε;

Κανένα νέο link;
Καμιά αναβάθμιση;  ::

----------


## verano

Πήγα σε "meeting" για πρώτη φορά και μου έκανε εντύπωση το πλήθος (απουσίες ελάχιστες!).

Από την άλλη όμως, λόγω της πολυκοσμίας και των παρεών που ήδη υπάρχουν, δε μπορούσες εύκολα να μιλήσεις (με όλους). Οπότε ως "νέος" δεν έκανα πολλά πράγματα!

Υπήρχε πάντως "ωραία ατμόσφαιρα".

ΥΓ: Ο katsaros_m μας επισκίασε όλους με το πληθωρικό του χαρακτήρα του!

----------


## ice

Σνιφ Σνιφ να αναφερω οτι ο κ. katsaros_m με αναγκασε κυριακατικα να παω να παρω τα καλωδια απο την ταρατσα και να τα φτιαξω μεχρι την Τεταρτη γιατι αλλιως δεν θα με αφησει να κανω λινκ μαζι του . 
Συμπαραστατης ηταν ο κ. Ifaistos (ονοματα δεν λεω) και λοιποι φεουδαρχες .

Τελειωνοντας την πλακα για αλλη μια φορα ειχε πολυ κοσμο και ολα πηγαν πολυ φιλικα.
Είδαμε καινουργια ατομα βγηκαν , τουλαχιστον στο μιλητο, ενδιαφεροντα καινουργια λινκς , και περιμενουμε να πραγματοποιηθουν και στην πραγματικοτητα .

Τελος να ευχαριστησω τα Β.Προαστια με τηυν συμβολικη παρουσια του κ. Digi και την ευγενικη κοπελια που δεν καταφερε να επισκιασει με την φωνη της την φψνη του φιλτατου katsarou_m .

Τελος .

PS . το πρωτο ποστ απο το καινουργιο λινκ στην Γλυφαδα . Thanks Cha0s !!!! Παμε για ΒΒ λινκ και στην Γλυφαδα .

----------


## nOiz

> Τράβηξα μια photo εγώ τον Painter και μία ο Painter εμένα... ΧΕΧΕΧΕΧΕ


Να τη βράσω, άμα δεν έχετε photo με την σερβιτόρα...!  :: 
Η οποία είχε τρελαθεί με τόσα άτομα!

----------


## Cha0s

> PS . το πρωτο ποστ απο το καινουργιο λινκ στην Γλυφαδα . Thanks Cha0s !!!! Παμε για ΒΒ λινκ και στην Γλυφαδα .


Θέλει πολύ δουλειά ακόμη το link να γίνει 'link'  ::  

Α!
Άλλαξε και την υπογραφή σου ντε!
Δεν είσαι client σε μένα! BB έχουμε  ::   ::

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από vegos
> 
> Τράβηξα μια photo εγώ τον Painter και μία ο Painter εμένα... ΧΕΧΕΧΕΧΕ
> 
> 
> Να τη βράσω, άμα δεν έχετε photo με την σερβιτόρα...! 
> Η οποία είχε τρελαθεί με τόσα άτομα!


Ενα Meeting σας άφησα μόνους και τα κάνατε χάλια...

Χωρίς φώτο καλής σερβιτόρας που πάτε ?  ::  

Εγώ πάντως είμαι ηλιοκαμένος από την ταρατσάδα αυτό το ΣΚ, αλλά έχουν σκάσει και τα χείλη μου από το κρύο...  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Cha0s

Ρε εγώ το λέω είναι ερασσιτέχνες!

Χώρια που έπρεπε να κανονίσουν στο Skippers!

Αυτή τη σερβιτόρα την έχω στην καρδιά μου ρε γμτ!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## nOiz

> Ρε εγώ το λέω είναι ερασσιτέχνες!
> Χώρια που έπρεπε να κανονίσουν στο Skippers!


Εσύ μη μιλάς γιατί κοιμόσουν σαν να μην πω τι! Καλά σε είπε η koki @@άρα στο τηλέφωνο!  ::   ::

----------


## katsaros_m

Κακίες απλά εγώ και ο Ήφαιστος λόγο όγκου φαινόμαστε πιο πολύ.
τα link συμφωνήθηκαν καιρός να τα φτιάξουμε αφήστε τα λόγια στις ταράτσες γρήγορα πριν πιάσουν τα γερά κρύα και η βροχές.

----------


## fotis

O μπέμπης μου ήθελε βόλτα την ίδια ώρα, οπότε δεν μπόρεσα να έρθω.. Το ΣΚ έπεσε δουλίτσα στη ταράτσα, εγκαταστάθηκε 2ο interface, πιθανός θα μπεί test omni για scan απο καλλιθέα - κέντρο.. Το συζητάμε στο επόμενο meeting.

----------


## koki

Κατ'αρχάς ομολογουμένως η δεσποινίδα που μας εξυπηρέτησε ήταν παραπάνω από καλή, παρ'όλα αυτά οι περισσότεροι τη γράφανε  ::   ::   ::  και μιλούσαν για links, Συλλόγους κά όσο εκείνη προσπαθούσε να μας μιλήσει. 
Το μέγεθος του καψίματος των παρευρισκομένων διαφάνηκε σε όλο του το μεγαλείο όταν εγώ ήμουν (σχεδόν) η μόνη που έδινα σημασία στη δύσμοιρη κοπέλα!
Νομίζω πως χρειάζεται να κόψετε το DC++  ::  Σας χαλάει!

Στο θέμα μας: περιέργως για μύτινγκ ΝΠ έγιναν αρκετές επικοδομητικές συζητήσεις και σχέδια, και πάρθηκαν αποφάσεις. 

Μεγάλος απών το σκουλήκι ο (γ)κάος που φυσικά δεν ξύπνησε να πάμε νωρίτερα να βοηθήσουμε τον πτωχό Δημήτρη/Everlive 1700/χασάπη να στήσει, γιατί είχε πιει τον Δούναβη για άλλη μια φορά. 

Χάιλάιτ (και όχι χάιλάιφ σαν το σινεμά) της βραδιάς η επίσκεψη nvak  ::

----------

